# Forgeworld Releases @ GD



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Whole page can be found here

*Lietpold the Black
*









The first is another amazingly detailed resin character model designed by the talented Edgar Skomorowski. 
Border Prince, mercenary general, wanted criminal and dastardly sell-sword, Lietpold the Black, also known as Lietpold the Bloody, Lietpold Turncloak and Lietpold the Liar, is a man to whom profit is more valued than honour or loyalty.

This notorious character is perhaps the most detailed miniature yet released by Warhammer Forge. Lietpold the Black will be available from the Forge World Sales stand at Games Day UK in limited numbers, priced at £24.

*Incarnate Elemental of Beasts*











The second model to be showcased at Games Day UK is the first in a brand new range of Warhammer monsters.

When the eightfold storm engulfs the Warhammer world, the most violent and savage aspects of each Wind of Magic can be summoned using dark and ancient rites, and bound by Wizards into forms shaped by the Lore they serve.

The Incarnate Elemental of Beasts, designed by Keith Robertson, is a base and brutal servant-form, created to defend an Amber Wizard and destroy his foes. Available at Games Day UK in limited numbers for £45.00, this highly detailed and immense full resin monster is the perfect centrepiece for any army.

*Land Raider Proteus*










The Land Raider is perhaps the most iconic of all Imperial armoured vehicles. Its distinctive silhouette is recognisable to foe and ally alike, announcing the indomitable presence of the Adeptus Astartes, the heroic and super-human Space Marines. Many patterns and designs of this honoured and ancient war machine exist across the myriad worlds of the Imperium, and among the oldest of such designs is the Land Raider Proteus.

Mechanicus tech-savants believe that the Land Raider Proteus is a precursor to the Phobos pattern vehicle now found amongst the armouriums of the Adeptus Astartes. Bulkier and faster than the Phobos, ancient and forgotten data-looms describe the Proteus as a forward assault vehicle, commonly fielded in Explorator missions during the dawning days of Mankind’s fledgling galactic empire.

This full resin kit, designed by Phil Stutcinskas, is packed with some amazing details and two different hull-mounted weapon options to supplement its twin-linked sponson-mounted lascannons. Available for the first time in limited numbers at Games Day UK, the Land Raider Proteus is priced at £80.

*Dark Eldar Tantalus*










First crafted, so it is said, for the Archon Surasis Grief of the Kabal of the Dark Mirror, the Dark Eldar Tantalus is an assault skimmer, somewhat larger and more complex in design than the Raider, and accordingly better armed. Its distinctive twin-hulled design houses powerful engine-reactors slaved to enhanced drives and its unique scythevane armament.

One of the largest Dark Eldar vehicles yet encountered by the Imperial war machine, the cruel reavers who crew this sleek engine of destruction take delight in mounting high-speed attacks, slicing through the hulls of enemy vehicles and rending infantry into crimson shreds, heralded by the screech of the molecular dissonance fields of its scythevanes and the rapid fire of its pulse-disintegrator armament.

The Tantelus, designed by Daren Parrwood, is a detailed full resin kit that includes a set of etched brass deck panels. Measuring nearly 11” from prow to stern, this twin-hulled vehicle is a great addition to any Dark Eldar army. With its full rules contained within the forthcoming Imperial Armour Apocalypse Second Edition, the Tantalus will be available in limited numbers from the Forge World Sales stand at Games Day UK, priced £85.

Updated:

Relic Contemptor Dreadnought










Hot from the resin mines comes Simon Egan’s latest creation, the Relic Contemptor Dreadnought.

Given the rarity of the Contemptor-pattern chassis, it is not uncommon for those Chapters blessed enough to count these ancient war machines amongst their arsenal to embellish their armoured sarcophagus with scripture, honour scrolls and additional details to commemorate the heroism and indomitable valour of the Ancient enshrined within.

Fully compatible with the rest of our Contemptor weapons, the Relic Contemptor has been sculpted with a high level of detail, making the perfect painting project and a fantastic centrepiece to any Space Marine force. On sale in limited numbers from our Sales stand, the Relic Contemptor costs £32.










*MkIc Deimos Pattern Rhino*

The ubiquitous Rhino Armoured Personnel Carrier is a mainstay of the Space Marine Chapters, and has been in continuous use for ten thousand years. Its true origins are more distant still, and ancient records mention the RH1-N-0 Tracked Exploration and Multi-Purpose Defence Vehicle STC accompanying explorator missions during Mankind’s Golden Age. Re-armed and re-purposed for military use, the Rhino has remained a mainstay of the Imperium’s might over the millennia since.

There are many known patterns and designs of this robust vehicle, and the MkIc Deimos Pattern Rhino is among the oldest variants, first issued en-masse to the Astartes Legions of the Great Crusade. This pattern is armed with two turret-mounted bolters, slaved to the target-logis systems of the Rhino’s machine spirit rather than the more common pintle-mounted storm bolter seen on both the earlier MkIb Mars Pattern vehicle and the later MkIIc design that became more common after the Horus Heresy.

The MkIc Deimos Pattern Rhino, designed by Daren Parrwood, is a complete resin and plastic kit, containing a standard Games Workshop Rhino kit as well as sufficient resin conversion components to construct the MkIc Deimos Pattern variant. Priced at £33, this fantastic kit will be on sale in limited quantities at Games Day UK, well in advance of its general release date.

*Tamurkhan: Throne of Chaos *










The first of our exclusive Games Day UK pre-releases is the eagerly awaited Warhammer Forge expansion book, Tamurkhan: Throne of Chaos.

This book retells the brutal conquests and bloody battles of the Chaos Warlord Tamurkhan and his horde in their quest to attain the favour of the Dark Gods. In this 208 page, full-colour, hardback book you will find: the saga of Tamurkhan the Maggot Lord, lavishly illustrated and darkly detailed; an extensive bestiary section and a campaign system allowing you to fight the battles of Tamurkhan’s horde in games of Warhammer.
The book also contains The Legion of Azgorh, a fully playable Chaos Dwarf Army list, as well as rules for playing massive battles with forces drawn from all the different Chaos Army books.

Printed on high quality paper, which gives an amazing depth to the full colour artwork, each page is richly embellished with finely detailed illustrations. Full colour maps reveal never-before-seen vistas of the landscape and geography of the Warhammer world. The hardback, leather-effect binding, embossed with gold lettering, has been designed to emulate the faded binding of an arcane tome, down to the inclusion of the classic red silk-effect page marker.

Tamurkhan: Throne of Chaos will be on sale in limited numbers at Games Day UK, priced at £45. Forge World’s Book design team will be on hand throughout the day to autograph your copy, and explain how they put together this amazing book.

*Imperial Armour Apocalypse Second Edition on sale at Games Day UK*










First announced at Games Day Chicago back in July, we can now confirm that the brand new Imperial Armour Apocalypse Second Edition Expansion book will be available to buy in limited numbers at Games Day UK, priced at £26.

This book substantially updates and expands the first edition of Imperial Armour Apocalypse with 32 new entries, and is packed with over 90 Apocalypse datasheets for Legendary units such as the mighty Crassus Armoured Assault Transport to the fell Daemon Lords of Chaos. Also included are new Forge World units for Warhammer 40,000 including the Contemptor Pattern Dreadnought and its variants, and the Dark Eldar Tantalus.

This 128 page, full-colour hardback book provides comprehensive and updated descriptions and rules for using all of Forge World’s recent additions to its model range in your games of Warhammer 40,000 and Warhammer 40,000 Apocalypse. Within you’ll also find new Apocalypse battle missions to play including ‘The Lion and the Hawk’, ‘Shattered City’ and ‘Fortress Assault’, as well as lots of new options and background to enhance your games.

Imperial Armour Apocalypse Second Edition is available to pre-order now for despatch from the 30th of September.

*Imperial Emplacement*










Adding to our new range of hollow resin scenery is the Imperial Emplacement, designed by Blake Spence. This is a detailed free-standing terrain piece that will be on sale at Games Day UK in limited numbers, well in advance of its scheduled release date.

Designed as an emplacement for almost any size of Warhammer 40,000 vehicle, from Chimeras and Leman Russ to Macharius and Malcador-based super heavy tanks, and even the mighty Baneblade, the Imperial Emplacement features a wealth of detail such as ammunition stowage, unexploded munitions, a targeting cogitator and an observer’s position. The base of the Imperial Emplacement has been reinforced with trench plates to act as duckboards, and the scenery piece also features plenty of space for crew models as well as vehicles.

Ideal for use as both a gaming piece to fight battles over or the basis of a detailed diorama, the Imperial Emplacement will cost £22.


----------



## James Tiberius (Sep 1, 2011)

£24 for a bloke on a horse?......erm...no.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

It is limited.


----------



## Sworn Radical (Mar 10, 2011)

I actually really like that Lietpold guy - so, who's going to GD UK to fetch me one ? :biggrin:


----------



## James Tiberius (Sep 1, 2011)

Words_of_Truth said:


> It is limited.


ahhhh, well in that case...no.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

In limited numbers just means that they'll only be taking say... 100 to GD with them. Not that its a limited edition, or a GD only model.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

i have to admit £24 seems too high for a model that size, but hes in the same price range as other GW character mounted models, the detail on him is amazing and he will be joining my empire army in some capacity. the Elemental beast is nice enough and well priced at £45 for something on a chariot sized base...swings and roundabouts i guess.


----------



## James Tiberius (Sep 1, 2011)

bitsandkits said:


> but hes in the same price range as other GW character mounted models


exactly why the no


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

James Tiberius said:


> £24 for a bloke on a horse?......erm...no.





James Tiberius said:


> ahhhh, well in that case...no.





James Tiberius said:


> exactly why the no


Wow! You seem like a fun, positive, optimistic person who sounds like a great laugh to be around.

Who cares about the price? The model is of a great quality and I for one like it. If you don't like it thats fine but repeatedly complaining about it just gets on certain peoples nerves.


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

:goodpost::goodpost::goodpost: i second that motion


----------



## James Tiberius (Sep 1, 2011)

yeah its an *ok* model I suppose, kinda boring I feel, but nice, but too expensive to even consider considering how plain it is


----------



## OIIIIIIO (Dec 16, 2009)

James Tiberius said:


> yeah its an *ok* model I suppose, kinda boring I feel, but nice, but too expensive to even consider considering how plain it is


Soooooo .... I take that as a no?


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

> Who cares about the price? The model is of a great quality and I for one like it.


Not everyone wants to spend $39 on a guy on a horse just because it looks cool :wink:. For me, it's a definite no.

That second model though... That thing is beautiful...


----------



## James Tiberius (Sep 1, 2011)

OIIIIIIO said:


> Soooooo .... I take that as a no?


you be psychic bitch :laugh:


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Stephen_Newman said:


> Wow! You seem like a fun, positive, optimistic person who sounds like a great laugh to be around.
> 
> Who cares about the price? The model is of a great quality and I for one like it. If you don't like it thats fine but repeatedly complaining about it just gets on certain peoples nerves.


Some people can't help be Pessimistic and hating everything! This is the first time i LIKE a Forgeworld release for fantasy besides the carmine dragon!


----------



## Hurricane (Feb 27, 2010)

http://www.forgeworld.co.uk/Events/G...y_UK_2011.html

I'm just going to sneak this in here. I don't know if has been covered elsewhere, but enjoy!


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Hurricane said:


> http://www.forgeworld.co.uk/Events/G...y_UK_2011.html
> 
> I'm just going to sneak this in here. I don't know if has been covered elsewhere, but enjoy!


Was just about to post this 
http://www.forgeworld.co.uk/Events/Games_Day_UK_2011.html

bugger me a MK1 landraider at current scale, never saw that coming, tantalus looks amazing !


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Yeah will update front page for this, didn't think they'd do that. It's gonna take every inch of what self control I have to not spend as much as I can on getting a pre-heresy/heresy era army at games day, already have one squad but with the dread and the land raider I just want a full army.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

"Ooh! Mk1 Landy!"

The wife just folded her arms and glared at me......


----------



## the-ad-man (Jan 22, 2010)

Tawa said:


> "Ooh! Mk1 Landy!"
> 
> The wife just folded her arms and glared at me......


scream at her 'you just dont understand me!!'

i like the landraider


----------



## James Tiberius (Sep 1, 2011)

now the MK1 I do like, better than a git on a horse

*just notices £80* yeah...fuck that.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

the-ad-man said:


> scream at her 'you just dont understand me!!'
> 
> i like the landraider


That could work. However, I fear that her reaction was due to the fact she knows me far, far too well...... :wink:


----------



## HOBO (Dec 7, 2007)

Love that Mk1 LR...but £20 dearer than the Achilles, I don't see the reason for the disparity myself, but it would look great as part of my SM army that already has a lot of the older FW Armour varient models within its ranks.


----------



## James Tiberius (Sep 1, 2011)

HOBO said:


> Love that Mk1 LR...but £20 dearer than the Achilles, I don't see the reason for the disparity myself, but it would look great as part of my SM army that already has a lot of the older FW Armour varient models within its ranks.


army?, if you just spent £80 on a raider and each pack of old suits costs what, £20 each?, and you have he old guns at £10 a pack, your not gonna have an "army", you'll have a diorama...but with no terrain since you just spent £110 on 6 models :laugh:


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

James Tiberius said:


> army?, if you just spent £80 on a raider and each pack of old suits costs what, £20 each?, and you have he old guns at £10 a pack, your not gonna have an "army", you'll have a diorama...but with no terrain since you just spent £110 on 6 models :laugh:


It may come as a shock to you but some people work and can pay for things they think are cool, or look neat without starving or missing rent for the next month. So if they want to spend the money let them 

110 Pounds is not terrible for what you are getting. The models are nicely done, they have a nice amount of detail and not everyone will be using them. I don't see the issue.

You are very negative, Why do you invest in this hobby? It seems like you will never be happy with anything GW/FW creates.


----------



## James Tiberius (Sep 1, 2011)

Chaosftw said:


> It may come as a shock to you but some people work and can pay for things they think are cool, or look neat without starving or missing rent for the next month


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA.......oh you were serious?, oh, just by the time I pay my rent, counil tax, food, travel costs, gas, electricity, water, TV license, phone line, internet and debts I'm lucky to see anything higher than £5 in my bank



Chaosftw said:


> You are very negative, Why do you invest in this hobby?


I invest in the HOBBY (which is wargaming in general) because I enjoy it and get allot of pleasure out of it for my money, were you trying to be more specific?


Chaosftw said:


> It seems like you will never be happy with anything GW/FW creates.


I'm very happy with things they created in the past, and also


> now the MK1 I do like


wonder who fucking said that


----------



## HOBO (Dec 7, 2007)

James Tiberius said:


> army?, if you just spent £80 on a raider and each pack of old suits costs what, £20 each?, and you have he old guns at £10 a pack, your not gonna have an "army", you'll have a diorama...but with no terrain since you just spent £110 on 6 models :laugh:


I get your point but I have a vanilla SM army, 3000 pts actually, and I see it as an investment in the pleasure/friendship/gaming I get from this hobby.

Money ain't an issue for me...I have it by the truckload. That said, what I perceive as value for my money is a different story, but happily the vast majority of FW models fit quite nicely within my 'value' system:biggrin:


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

HOBO said:


> I get your point but I have a vanilla SM army, 3000 pts actually, and I see it as an investment in the pleasure/friendship/gaming I get from this hobby.
> 
> Money ain't an issue for me...I have it by the truckload. That said, what I perceive as value for my money is a different story, but happily the vast majority of FW models fit quite nicely within my 'value' system:biggrin:


Want to buy me some more Pre-Heresy assault marines then


----------



## HOBO (Dec 7, 2007)

Azkaellon said:


> Want to buy me some more Pre-Heresy assault marines then


Good try:laugh:, but I see no value in that...for me at least


----------



## James Tiberius (Sep 1, 2011)

I suppose if you already have 3000pts its not to bad, but I mean I would love to do a pre heresy army using the FW models, (believe it or not people) but at £20 a pop for 5 men, £10 for guns and £80 a tank its either gonna be tiny, or take years and years to make, which is a time scale you'd eventually get bored of.

I'd never be ale to do a marine force with basic GW marines, I really do not like the models they make apart from a very VERY small handful


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

James Tiberius said:


> I suppose if you already have 3000pts its not to bad, but I mean I would love to do a pre heresy army using the FW models, (believe it or not people) but at £20 a pop for 5 men, £10 for guns and £80 a tank its either gonna be tiny, or take years and years to make, which is a time scale you'd eventually get bored of.
> 
> I'd never be ale to do a marine force with basic GW marines, I really do not like the models they make apart from a very VERY small handful


so why the "fuck you Forge world" attitude? why does the fact the price is out of your acceptable price range have to be such an issue? could you not simply say nice models forgeworld but to expensive for me ?


----------



## James Tiberius (Sep 1, 2011)

bitsandkits said:


> so why the "fuck you Forge world" attitude? why does the fact the price is out of your acceptable price range have to be such an issue? could you not simply say nice models forgeworld but to expensive for me ?


I did...well except the git on horse, thats more bland than white paper


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

James Tiberius said:


> I did...well except the git on horse, thats more bland than white paper


its not "what" you say its "how" you say it,and for you it comes across that you simply cant post without slipping in a dig about something, look at your quote above, you had to slate the "git on the horse" again and call it bland, its like you cant help yourself, i dont know if your enjoying being here but if you are, please try for your own sake to be either more positive or if you cant manage that try and be less negative before you wind the Mods up and they give you the boot.


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

HOBO said:


> Good try:laugh:, but I see no value in that...for me at least


Ill give you a cookie.


----------



## HOBO (Dec 7, 2007)

Azkaellon said:


> Ill give you a cookie.


Ohhh Cookies, I like Cookies...but I was a Pastrycook in a different life so make my own:grin:


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

Anyone else see the latest? that the Dark Eldar Tantalus (£85.00) and Land Raider Proteus (£80.00) will be available at GD? 

http://www.forgeworld.co.uk/Events/Games_Day_UK_2011.html

I think it's sweet that they have updated the classic Land Raider model, but on the flip side, back in the day you could get two of these for a tenner from GW


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

TheReverend said:


> Anyone else see the latest? that the Dark Eldar Tantalus (£85.00) and Land Raider Proteus (£80.00) will be available at GD?
> 
> http://www.forgeworld.co.uk/Events/Games_Day_UK_2011.html


psst go read the first post in this thread


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

ok, didn't realise the first post had been updated. I normally skip the pages and posts that I've already read once...


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Ooo. Look at that Land Raider! Holy friggen shit! I want five, thank you. 

Must... Resist... The... Temptation... Of... A... Luna... Wolves... (/Pre-Heresy Salamanders, Blood Angels, Imperial Fists) Army...


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

Doelago: give in to it man!! 

I just started a Heresy era Alpha Legion army and will probably get one or two of these to join all those lovely Heresy era armoured marines


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Why is everyone creaming themselves over the new old land raider? It looked shit back in the day, and it looks shit now. I think people are being blinded by nostalgia. The MkIIb looks far better if you want an older looking varient, and it's £18 cheaper even with chapter specific doors. 

I never bought one back in the day because I disliked them so much, but I just checked ebay. I should have bought a few of them and left them in the box. The prices are ridiculous.

Ebay Land Raider


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Updated:

Relic Contemptor Dreadnought










Hot from the resin mines comes Simon Egan’s latest creation, the Relic Contemptor Dreadnought.

Given the rarity of the Contemptor-pattern chassis, it is not uncommon for those Chapters blessed enough to count these ancient war machines amongst their arsenal to embellish their armoured sarcophagus with scripture, honour scrolls and additional details to commemorate the heroism and indomitable valour of the Ancient enshrined within.

Fully compatible with the rest of our Contemptor weapons, the Relic Contemptor has been sculpted with a high level of detail, making the perfect painting project and a fantastic centrepiece to any Space Marine force. On sale in limited numbers from our Sales stand, the Relic Contemptor costs £32.










MkIc Deimos Pattern Rhino

The ubiquitous Rhino Armoured Personnel Carrier is a mainstay of the Space Marine Chapters, and has been in continuous use for ten thousand years. Its true origins are more distant still, and ancient records mention the RH1-N-0 Tracked Exploration and Multi-Purpose Defence Vehicle STC accompanying explorator missions during Mankind’s Golden Age. Re-armed and re-purposed for military use, the Rhino has remained a mainstay of the Imperium’s might over the millennia since.

There are many known patterns and designs of this robust vehicle, and the MkIc Deimos Pattern Rhino is among the oldest variants, first issued en-masse to the Astartes Legions of the Great Crusade. This pattern is armed with two turret-mounted bolters, slaved to the target-logis systems of the Rhino’s machine spirit rather than the more common pintle-mounted storm bolter seen on both the earlier MkIb Mars Pattern vehicle and the later MkIIc design that became more common after the Horus Heresy.

The MkIc Deimos Pattern Rhino, designed by Daren Parrwood, is a complete resin and plastic kit, containing a standard Games Workshop Rhino kit as well as sufficient resin conversion components to construct the MkIc Deimos Pattern variant. Priced at £33, this fantastic kit will be on sale in limited quantities at Games Day UK, well in advance of its general release date.

Tamurkhan: Throne of Chaos 










The first of our exclusive Games Day UK pre-releases is the eagerly awaited Warhammer Forge expansion book, Tamurkhan: Throne of Chaos.

This book retells the brutal conquests and bloody battles of the Chaos Warlord Tamurkhan and his horde in their quest to attain the favour of the Dark Gods. In this 208 page, full-colour, hardback book you will find: the saga of Tamurkhan the Maggot Lord, lavishly illustrated and darkly detailed; an extensive bestiary section and a campaign system allowing you to fight the battles of Tamurkhan’s horde in games of Warhammer.
The book also contains The Legion of Azgorh, a fully playable Chaos Dwarf Army list, as well as rules for playing massive battles with forces drawn from all the different Chaos Army books.

Printed on high quality paper, which gives an amazing depth to the full colour artwork, each page is richly embellished with finely detailed illustrations. Full colour maps reveal never-before-seen vistas of the landscape and geography of the Warhammer world. The hardback, leather-effect binding, embossed with gold lettering, has been designed to emulate the faded binding of an arcane tome, down to the inclusion of the classic red silk-effect page marker.

Tamurkhan: Throne of Chaos will be on sale in limited numbers at Games Day UK, priced at £45. Forge World’s Book design team will be on hand throughout the day to autograph your copy, and explain how they put together this amazing book.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Mmm.. relic contemptor... I likes.


----------



## xenobiotic (Jun 7, 2008)

Melting.. In... My... Chair...


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

since I definately wont be getting to the UK games day (being canadian) any ETA when these items will be released fully? cuz if I cant get that dark eldar Tantalus ill be pissed off, that things awsome looking.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Usually the limited stock stuff is on the webpage for sale within a month or two after games day. They'll probably be all up in time for Christmas.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

I'd think pretty soon after tbh. Wonder if I can use a Contemptor as an Ironclad.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

The contemptor is larger then a normal dread:










But don't see anyone arguing if you want to feild it as a 'counts as'.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Hmm, might be best if I don't. Spend far to much on FW stuff as it is and I imagine if I finally take them somewhere to play they may get nicked.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

i would wait ,they are likely to produce an ironclad ,too tempting for them not to


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Hmm.. never thought about that, but an Ironclad Contemptor would be pretty awesome.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Beaten to it again with the FW releases..... :blush:


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

Tawa said:


> Beaten to it again with the FW releases..... :blush:


well yeah, these guys have no life so they always beat those who do have lives to the punch always XD


----------



## Scathainn (Feb 21, 2010)

Words_of_Truth said:


>


Gah. Aggghghghg. It's like someone took something amazing and made it even better. Like a promotion and winning the lottery, or ice cream and a blowjob.

_Hnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnng_, me want.


----------



## jams (Sep 19, 2009)

Loving the old school rhino kit


----------



## tu_shan82 (Mar 7, 2008)

That old school Rhino looks fucking awesome sauce. I was a little worried how that particular kit would turn out if they ever did one and must admit, was a little concerned about how it would turn out after having seen that silly looking Land Raider Proteus kit. Don't get me wrong, I liked the look of it when I first saw the original Land Raider design back when I first got into the hobby back in 1995, but since then have come to expect more from GW, and FW in particular, and think that the Land Raider Mk 2b makes for a much nicer old school, "Pre-Heresy" Landraider. Also, once again, and at the risk of sounding like a broken record I really like the Mk1c Rhino and think I might go about combining it with the Democlease kit for one super kick arse command vehicle.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

tu_shan82 said:


> Also, once again, and at the risk of sounding like a broken record I really like the Mk1c Rhino and think I might go about combining it with the Democlease kit for one super kick arse command vehicle.


Now there's a thought..... k:


----------



## boreas (Dec 4, 2007)

I also like that imperial empacement (where we can see the mystery bit).

Phil


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

First page is updated 23/9.


----------



## Rathios1337 (Jul 2, 2010)

Relic Contemptor Shall Be Mine *muhahaha*


----------



## IanC (Sep 3, 2010)

That Rhino. That Rhino will be mine


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

Yay!!! IA:11 finally!!!

http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/content/blogPost.jsp?aId=18400002a


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

20 years? Doubt it, used to be at the NIA less than 15 years ago I think.


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

Words_of_truth, you do speak the truth. Maybe he meant Birmingham has been the home for 20 years? Don't know why they don't use something closer to their HQ in Nottingham though, we have loads of good venues in Nottingham.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Nah Birmingham is good enough, less than an hour from me heh.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Birminghams more central in the country, with better transport links to it from all the major city centers.


----------



## Majere613 (Oct 14, 2008)

I actually still have a Mk1 Land Raider, though it's a little converted because the ridiculous little sticks the lascannons were on broke. I'd be interested to see a size comparision between it and the 'new' version.

Oh, and Throne of Chaos. Finally!


----------

